# VIVLOVER10's First VIV EVER!!!!!



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Finally! I finished it yesterday but couldnt upload the photos. 

This will house 2 varadero imis . I can't wait! In the mean time I have a package on its way from Josh's Frogs, Great site. 
The plants are from Josh and from Mark! I have been planning this for a while so here it is!


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

nice looking tank i like the work you did


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

i cant see the other pics of your vivarum only 2 show up lol


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good vivlover! I wish I could have made my first viv as nice as this. All of your research really payed off here


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Good job. It will not disappoint your "investors"


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wonderful tank, vivlover! Can't wait to see it again with your new frogs in it


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lookin good Vivlover! Those are going to be some happy Varaderos!!
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you going to be adding some leaf litter and any other plants? Maybe some pothos would be simple and cheap for down below and some creeping fig, perhaps, for the background? Any froggers in your area you could beg some cuttings from?
Doug


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

That's what joshs frogs is for. My order is 2 gallons of leaf litter, 10 film cannisters, fruit fly kit (20 cultures), repashy plus icb, and I have pothos and I may also get a plant at the expo.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

sweet! We want more pics when that's in there.
Doug


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great! Itll be really nice when youve got all the leaf litter etc in! Keep up the good work and your veraderos will be very happy 

Georgia


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I hate waiting for stuff! I will be sure to post updates since this is my first tank. By the way there is a lot of wondering Jew and java moss. Pics will be up when I get my shipment in and right when I get back from white plains!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Have someone ready with a camera right as you turn them loose. First thing they are going to do is dive for cover and you may not see them again for a couple days.
Doug


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Shipment still hasn't come! 5 days! It said 2 buisness days, this sucks! I was so siked, now I'm mad.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh well, today's a holiday, so no shipment probably. It should come soon!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I checked UPS and FEDEX doesn't count it as a holiday plus I saw about 5 UPS trucks today!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Rats! I know how frustrating that is. It happens to all of us. Usually it's the package that you really want to get the fastest, lol.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That sucks. Don't blame Josh's though (I know you didn't, I'm just saying...). They get packages out really quickly. I'm sure you'll see it soon.
Doug


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

What is the misting system you have? Cool tank!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks I hand mist twice a day.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Its worse having to wait for it to come across the border, I once had dive gear stuck in processing for two and a half weeks. Im waiting for some calcium from joshs right now.... Waiting sucks! Im sure it'll show up soon. I cant wait to see some pics of the frogs!

Georgia


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

It is comeing tommarow in the morning, just called. Also I am getting spring tails that's right springtails.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> It is comeing tommarow in the morning, just called. Also I am getting spring tails that's right springtails.


Sweet! Now how did you talk them into it??
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> It is comeing tommarow in the morning, just called. Also I am getting spring tails that's right springtails.


Score!!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Easy, puppy eyes jk. My momjust came up to me and asked so what do have to do with springs. I said just seed the tank. Also Josh told her that if they do get out they need 100% humidity and also said it provides food and keeps the tank clean


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Tell your mom thanks from us!
Doug


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Updates are going to be up in a little while! Shipment came in yesturday and I was spending most of the afternoon and night malting it as comfy as posible and modyfing (lid doors vent on the bottom ect) I have to say this is awesome!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Added to viv -


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahh! Isn't it amazing how a couple handfuls of leaf litter can make it look so much more natural?!
Doug


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! They're going to love all that leaf litter. 

Oh just saw all the canisters! Good work!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

There are 2 gallons of leaf litter, 2-4 inches above the substrate. 10 film cannisters, 4 on the left and 5 on the right, one is hold a brom and there is one on the bottom where I will put some fruits!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great! You still have that wandering Jew to go in there? I think they'd like to climb around on it or some other viney thing.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup I put little portions on the background, I just noticed that there is tons of it breaking through the leaf litter.

3 more days till frogs!!!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Yup I put little portions on the background, I just noticed that there is tons of it breaking through the leaf litter.
> 
> 3 more days till frogs!!!


Can't wait for pix of the frogs in their new home! Make sure and post them as soon as you can!


----------

